# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 30 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 30\3\1431  الموافق  16/03/2010

انخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة العظمى على الاطراف  الشمالية من المملكة خاصة المناطق الواقعة بين القريات وطريف والجوف وعرعر بمعدل 4-  6 درجات مئوية مع نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للاتربة والغبار تؤثر على مدى  الرؤية الافقية الى اقل من ثلاث كيو متر ( 3 كم ) على طول القطاع الغربي للمملكة  تشمل منطقة مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة كما تظهر السحب المحلية على مناطق جنوب  غرب المملكة خاصة على مرتفعات عسير .


البحرالأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية:  شمالية غربية بسرعة 15-35 كم/ساعة على  الجزء الشمالي وجنوبية غربية على الجزئين الجنوبي والاوسط بسرعة 20-40 كم/ساعة  . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل الى مترين خلال  فترة النهار.
 حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

  الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 10- 30 كم/ساعة  .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج  .

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و8 دقائق صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /16مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 58 %

  سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استغلوا مراسم الدفن وفتحة التكييف 

مجهولون يقتحمون 3 شقق ويسلبون 114 ألف ريال بالقطيف



آثار التخريب والمواطن يشير الى فتحة التكييف التي تم الاقتحام منها 




طريق الاقتحام الخلفي للشقة 



في عدة وقائع سرقة اكتنفها الغموض قام مجهولون باقتحام وسرقة 114  ألف ريال ما بين مبالغ مالية وذهب وأجهزة الكترونية من 3 شقق بقرية الملاحة بمحافظة  القطيف .
وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة كما يرويها جمال راضي صاحب الشقة انه خرج وزوجته  الساعة 2 ظهرا في زيارة إلى بيت عمه وعند رجوعه للشقة في تمام الساعة الخامسة تفاجأ  بان الشقة قد تم تخريبها وأخرجت الملابس من الدواليب وانقلبت المفروشات . وأكد أن  المجهولين اقتحموا المنزل من خلال فتحة المكيف مستغلين ممرا خارج العمارة ويفصل  بينها وبين منزل حديث البناء وعمدوا إلى استغلاله للتسلق عليه ومن ثم دفع المكيف  بأحد الألواح الخشبية إلى داخل الشقة وقاموا بتخريب الشقة بالكامل وسرقة مبالغ  مالية وذهب وأجهزة الكترونية تقدر بـ 64 ألف ريال بعد ان خربوا شقة أخي ايضا  .
من جهة أخرى وفي نفس اليوم سرق لصوص شقة أخرى في نفس البلدة حيث كان أصحاب  الشقة منشغلين باجراءات دفن وتجهيز احدى قريباتهم التي وافتها المنية ليدخل اللصوص  إلى الشقة من باب المطبخ كما يروي شقيق صاحب الشقة فوزي الصايغ ليسرقوا مبلغا نقديا  بلغ الفي ريال وصندوقا يحوي ذهبا يقدر بـ 40 ألف ريال وجهازين محمولين بـ 8 آلاف  ريال. هذا وقد تم إبلاغ الجهات المعنية التي حضرت المواقع الثلاثة لرفع البصمات  ومازال التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة الملابسات وكشف الطرق المتبعة في السرقات ومقارنتها  بالاسلوب الاجرامي لبعض المشتبه بهم .


حسبي الله عليهم  :huh:  متى بنرتاح من هالاذى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

20 عاما ولم يتم ترسيمهم 

500 موظف وعامل ببرنامج « سوسة النخيل » فى مهب الريح

الموظفون يتعرضون لأخطار يومية ويطالبون بنهاية لمعاناتهم



وفد من الموظفين توجهوا للرياض لعرض مشاكلهم على المسئولين


لاتزال قضية عدم ترسيم 500 موظف ببرنامج "سوسة النخيل " تؤرق  هؤلاء الموظفين الذين استمر بعضهم فى العمل لمدة تزيد على 20 عاما فى الوقت الذى  لايتجاوز راتب بعضهم 2000 ريال مما ضاعف من معاناة هؤلاء الموظفين وتوجه أكثر من 50  موظفا بالبرنامج من أماكن متفرقة من المملكة للرياض مؤخرا لمقابلة المسئولين لبث  شكواهم مطالبين بتثبيتهم في البرنامج واشاروا الى المخاطر اليومية التي تهددهم  أثناء تأدية عملهم فكثير ما سمعوا بتثبيتهم وبقي ذلك حلما يراودهم منذ سنين طوال  ولا يعلمون متى يتحقق ذلك لهم . 
قال المهندس ناجي سلمان المسلم اجتمعت مجموعة  من العاملين ببرنامج سوسة النخيل ومن مناطق مختلفة من المملكة لمقابلة المسئولين في  العاصمة الرياض قبل أيام لبث شكوانا وهمومنا ونطالب بترسيمنا وقد صدرقرار في عام  1426 هـ بترسيم من هم على البنود وقد طبق في الدوائر الحكومية ولم يطبق على موظفي  برنامج سوسة النخيل والذين يستحقون ذلك منذ زمن طويل فبعض العاملين ببرنامج سوسة  النخيل خدمته تجاوزت 20 سنة ولم يتم ترسيمه في وظيفته بعد . 
وأكد عبدالله أحمد  الأصيل والموظف منذ 4 سنوات إن قرار ترسيم بند سوسة النخيل الحمراء تمت الموافقة  عليه وأقر من قبل تصريح رئيس قسم وقاية المزروعات في وزارة الزراعة ونحن قسم سوسة  النخيل الحمراء نتبع قسم الوقاية وصدر قرار قبل 4 سنوات ولكن لم يتحرك أحد لحل  مشكلتنا ونحن طرقنا جميع الأبواب ولم نترك بصيص أمل إلا وتحركنا تجاهه ونطالب  بالنظر في معاناتنا وحسب علمنا وما يتداول بأن الإحصاءات قبل سنتين تشير إلى وجود  أكثر من 500 بين مهندس وعامل وسائق في المملكة لم يتم ترسيمهم في برنامج سوسة  النخيل .
ولفت المهندس علي أحمد آل سيف والمهندس محمد علي آل ربيع بقولهما منذ 3  سنوات في القرية العليا ونحن نعمل ببند برنامج سوسة النخيل الحمراء وجميع حقوق  الموظف غير متواجدة في برنامج سوسة النخيل ونحن اضطررنا بالتوقيع والموافقة على  الوظيفة ونتمنى أن يكون ترسيمنا بسرعة .
ويقول العامل علي عبد رب الرسول الدرويش  والذي يعمل منذ 20 سنة والذي يقول لم يتجاوز راتبي 2000 ريال هذا بعد إعطاءنا بدل  غلاء معيشة والراتب الأساسي يبلغ 1680 ريالا فقط وبدل خطر لا يوجد مقابل هذا العمل  وهذا الراتب لا يكفي في ظل غلاء المواد الغذائية ومستلزمات الحياة فهو متدن ويقابله  عمل خطر يؤثر علينا حتى إلى المستقبل فنطالب بالنظر في ذلك وأن يكون الراتب بنفس  المشقة التي نعاني منها .
ولفت العامل صديق عبدالله جساس والذي يعمل منذ 17 سنة  إن راتبي هو 2000 ريال وهذا بعد إضافة 15بالمائة غلاء المعيشة ونحن نتعرض لمشاكل  عدة ومخاطر بسبب رش المبيدات المكافحة لأمراض المزروعات وعلى الرغم أننا نستخدم  الطرق الوقائية التي تمنحنا إياها الوزارة حيث ما يتم رشه أحياناً 3 خزانات في  اليوم بسعة كل خزان 600 لتر وأحياناً نزور 3 مزارع وأحياناً مزرعتين وحسب حجم  المزرعة وهذه المبيدات تعتبر ضارة على صحة الإنسان وتسبب العقم والأمراض الجلدية  وكثير من المشاكل المتنوعة الأخرى . وكما هو الحال في المصائد الفرمونية التي نقوم  بتنظيفها بين الحين والآخر .
المواد المستعملة سريعة التلف
عيسى مكي آل خميس  عامل منذ 4 سنوات في مكافحة السوسة يقول نتعرض للمخاطر العديدة منها اللدغ  والإصابات الأخرى من قبل القوارض والثعابين الخطيرة المتواجدة في المزارع و ما يتم  توفيره من وسائل وقائية من قبل وزارة الزراعة تعتبر سيئة جداً وسرعان ما تتلف سواء  التي نلبسها في اليد أو القدم وجسمي تكثر به الحبوب واللدغات المنتشرة في نواح عدة  في جسمي فنحن ندخل بين الأعشاب والحشائش المتنوعة الحجم والتي تعتبر بيئة لتكاثر  الحشرات المؤذية للأسنان ونتعرض لهذه اللدغات والتي تكون بشكل يومي . 
وقال مدير  الإدارة العامة لشئون الزراعة في المنطقة الشرقية سعد المقبل لـ " اليوم" إن  الأضرار تتواجد في أي عمل اذا لم يتم اتخاذ اجرءات السلامة وهناك تعاميم وقرارات  يوقع عليها جميع العاملين ببرنامج سوسة النخيل بلبس الملابس الواقية للعمال من أي  ضرر مثل الكمامات واللبس الخاص وقت الرش أما عن الترسيم لهؤلاء العمال فقد أكد سعد  المقبل أن الأمر مرتبط بعدة جهات حكومية وهناك إجراءات للترسيم وأن الوزارة تسعى  لعملية الترسيم لهؤلاء العمال وأوضح المقبل أن هؤلاء العمال وقعوا عند إنضمامهم  للعمل على الرواتب التي تمنح لهم وهم يعملون ببند الأجور في الوزارة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*مدير ماركة bossini يقوم بزيارة إلى مركز القطيف للرعاية النهارية*





ضمن بادرة إنسانية جميلة قام مدير ماركة  bossini ( عبد الرحمن جبار ) برفقة  أعضاء لجنة مركز القطيف للرعاية النهارية ، بزيارة مركز القطيف للرعاية النهارية  صباح يوم  الاحد الموافق 28 ربيع الثاني 1431هـ .
حيث قام جبار بجولة في جميع  انحاء المركز والتعرف على الخدمات المقدمة لفئات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ، والتعرف  على أقسام المركز التى شملت ( فصول التدخل المبكر وفصول التوحد وفصول الاعاقات  البسيطة والمتوسطة وفصل المنتسوري وفصل التدرب على النطق والتخاطب وقسم التأهيل  والمكتبة) بالاضافة الى الاطلاع على ركن الأشغال اليدوية المنتجة من قبل طالبات  الـتأهيل .
كما قام بتوزيع الهدايا على طلاب وطالبات المركز وتقديم الدعم المادي  اللازم للمركز.
وشكر مركز القطيف للرعاية النهارية بالقطيف مدير ماركة bossini  على هذه البادرة الرائعة التى حملت بين طياتها أجمل المعاني الانسانية  وأسمى  الأهداف النبيلة والتى تبلورت في  زرع الابتسامة في وجه هذه الفئة من ذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القطيف تاريخ وحضارة .. فيلم وثائقي يحكي تاريخ وتراث القطيف*





تستعد جماعة إبداع ومجموعة فيجينري بالبدء في مشروع تنفيذ فيلم وثائقي عن القطيف  ، تراثها وتاريخها وفنونها وسواحلها وصناعاتها الشعبية وألعابها الشعبية لتكون  حاضرة في أذهان الكثير من أبناء المنطقة وزوارها .


وبارك سعادة محافظ القطيف خطوة إعداد الفيلم إبان الإحتفاء بالفنان عبد  العظيم الضامن والحديث عن أنشطة جماعة إبداع لإثراء محافظة القطيف وإبراز الوجه  المشرق والمضيء للقطيف .


و تم الإتفاق المبدئي مع المهندس جعفر الشايب رئيس المجلس البلدي بمحافظة  القطيف بدعم المجلس لمشروع الفيلم ، وسوف يقدم النص لسيناريو الفيلم , وتم في  الإجتماع الأول لتأسيس الفريق للعمل بحضور كل من :عبد العظيم الضامن - مدير مركز  إبداع للفنون , نجيب السيهاتي – مدير الإنتاج للفيلم , محمد عبيد - المخرج
عبد  الحميد العيسى , عبد الكريم الصالح.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آسيوي يدعي على مواطنين بسرقة 16 ألف ريال من شقته  بالقطيف





قدم مقيم آسيوي ادعاءه ضد مواطنين سعوديين في العقد الثاني من العمر واتهمها بسرقة  مبلغ مالي يقدر بستة عشر ألف ريال من غرفة نومه.
وقال الناطق الأمني لشرطة  المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن مركز العواميه بشرطة محافظة القطيف فتح  تحقيقاً في الحادثة ، مؤكدا انه جرى إلقاء القبض على المدعى عليهما وإيقافهما على  ذمة القضية ومازالت التحقيق متواصل في حيثيات الإدعاء .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: 100 جلدة وتغريب عام لثلاثيني فعل الفاحشة بفتاة وابتزها

أصدرت المحكمة الجزئية بمحافظة القطيف مؤخرا حكما قضائي يقضي بجلد مواطن ثلاثيني  مائة جلدة وتغريبه عن محافظته لمدة عام وذلك لقيامه بفعل فاحشة الزنا عدة مرات  بفتاة وتصويرها على جهاز هاتفه ومن ثم ابتزازها إذا لم ترضخ لرغباته الجنسية.
 وتعود تفاصيل القضية كما يرويها مصدر في المحكمة الكبرى بالمحافظة إلى اكثر من  ثلاثة أعوام عندما تلقت هيئة الأمر بالمعروف بلاغا من فتاة عشرينية.
 ادعت من خلالها بأنها تعرضت للتهديد والابتزاز من قبل شاب ثلاثيني تعرفت عليه  عبر الجوال وإقامة معه علاقة غير شرعيه لمدة ثلاثة اعوام.
 وأثناء ذلك قام بتصويرها عبر هاتفه الجوال أثناء ممارسة الفاحشة بها ومن ثم  ابتزازها.
 واعترف المدعي عليه لدى الجهات الأمنية بإقامة علاقة غير شرعية مع الفتاة  برضائها التام, لتصدر المحكمة الجزئية بمحافظة القطيف عليه الحكم بالجلد والتغريب.

واقامت معه علاقه غير شرعيه لمدة 3 سنوات  :noworry:  ماشاءالله وتقولها بعد
عاد إن شالله الناس تتعظ وتفهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة جنوب الدمام توقف 37 مواطنا يعملون بالحراسات الأمنية


أوقفت شرطة جنوب الدمام 37 مواطناً لايحملون إثباتات شخصية عن  العمل بعد مخاطبة الجهات المسئولة والقبض على وكيل المؤسسة التي قامت بتشغيلهم  بصورة مخالفة للقانون بوظائف في مجال الحراسات الأمنية في عدد من المؤسسات الوطنية  للتحقيق معه ومن ثم إحالته إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام . وعلمت "اليوم" من  مصادر مطلعة ان المؤسسة التي قامت بتوظيف المواطنين بمجال الحراسات الأمنية خالفت  نظام العمل والعمال أيضا بتوظيف حراس غير سعوديين برواتب ضئيلة .
وقال مدير مكتب  العمل بالمنطقة الشرقية أحمد العبيد: ان المؤسسات المخالفة لنظام العمل والعمال تتم  مخالفتها وفرض غرامات مالية عليها تصل الى 10 الاف ريال . وحول تراخيص تلك المؤسسات  الأمنية بين انه لايتم استخراجها من قبل مكتب العمل وإنما من وزارة الداخلية وتتم  متابعة عملها كذلك من قبل وزارة الداخلية . وبين المتحدث الأمني بشرطة المنطقة  الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن وكيل المؤسسة المخالفة تمت إحالته إلى هيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام لاستكمال التحقيق معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالبات الشرقية يشاركن في الأولمبياد الوطني للرياضيات والفيزياء 



شاركت إدارة التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية ممثلة في إدارة  نشاط الطالبات في الأولمبياد الوطنية لمسابقة الرياضيات والفيزياء بالتعاون مع  مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية على مستوى المملكة بإشراف ومتابعة من مدير  عام التربية والتعليم للبنات الدكتور سمير العمران والمساعدة للشئون التعليمية  الدكتورة ملكة الطيار.
وأشارت مديرة إدارة نشاط الطالبات نورة بنت سالم الشهراني  الى الانتهاء من مرحلة التحضير للمرحلة الأولى من المسابقة التي بدأت قبل أكثر من  شهر وتشكيل لجان تنظيمية لتنفيذ المسابقة من قبل مكاتب التربية والتعليم في  المحافظات التابعة للمنطقة، منوهة الى أن العمل بالأولمبياد الوطني للرياضيات  والفيزياء نفذ لأول مرة هذا العام على مرحلتين، الأولى : الثلاثاء 23/3/1431هـ  بمشاركة محافظات المنطقة ممثلة في 11 طالبة مشاركة في أولمبياد الرياضيات و 89  طالبة مشاركة في أولمبياد الوطني للفيزياء يتبعها إعلان النتائج على الموقع  الالكتروني للوزارة ومدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية ليتم الاستعداد لدخول  المرشحات للمرحلة الثانية : التي ستقام يوم الثلاثاء 20/5/1431 وتكريم العشرة  الأوائل من الطلاب والطالبات يوم الثلاثاء 27/6/ 1431.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عشريني يتهم اثنين بعمل السحر والشعوذة في سلالم منزلهم  برمي البيض والملح بالإحساء





اتهم مواطن عشريني شابين آخرين سعوديين بعمل السحر والشعوذة له برمي البيض والملح  على سلالم باب منزلهم في المبرز بمحافظة الإحساء .
وقال الناطق الأمني لشرطة  المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن المواطن قدم بلاغاً ضدهما وتم تسجيله لدى  شرطة مركز المبرز متضمن إدعاءه باتهامهما بالسحر والشعوذة حياله ، وعلى الفور قامت  الجهات الأمنية بعمل اللازم وتم القبض عليهما وإيقافهما تمهيداً لإحالتهما إلى  دائرة التحقيق والإدعاء العام بالمحافظة لإكمال اللازم بحكم الاختصاص.


شنو وقامت الجهات الامنيه بالقبض عليهما !!
يعني ادعى عليهم  المفترض يتم استدعائهم بورقة ولما يتم التحقيق معاهم وتثبت ادانتهم بعدين يتم القبض عليهم وحجزهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إخلاء 450 طالبا في حريق مدرسة بتبوك 





تمكنت 3 فرق من الدفاع المدني صباح أمس من إخلاء مدرسة ثانوية  للبنين بتبوك مكونة من أكثر ( 450) طالباً ، وقال الناطق الإعلامي بمديرية الدفاع  المدني بتبوك المقدم ممدوح العنزي حيث تلقت غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بلاغا يفيد  بوجود حريق في أحد فصول ثانوية الملك سعود للبنين وعلى الفور انتقلت إلى موقع  الحريق فرق الإطفاء والإنقاذ وتمكنت الفرق من إخماد الحريق والذي كان في الدور  الثالث في فصل غير مستخدم وباشرت جهات التحقيق عملها ولا زال التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة  أسباب الحريق وأشار العنزي إلى أن الحادث لم يسجل أي حالة إصابة بين الطلاب أو  العاملين بالمدرسة سواء بين المعلمين أو الإداريين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الداخلية : الحجز على أي حساب بنكي يتلقى تبرعات بلا موافقة





أوضح المتحدث الأمني بوزارة الداخلية اللواء منصور التركي أنه بناءً على ما لوحظ من  انتشار إعلانات عن جمع تبرعات باستخدام تقنية رسائل الهاتف الخلوي (SMS) ، أو شبكة  الانترنت ، أو عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة دون الحصول على موافقة من الجهات الرسمية  المختصة فإن الجهات المختصة ستقوم بإيقاع الحجز التحفظي التلقائي على أي حساب بنكي  يتم الإعلان عنه لجمع التبرعات قبل الحصول على موافقة الجهات المختصة ، وإخضاع  المسؤول عن ذلك للأنظمة المعمول بها في المملكة . 
وأكد المتحدث الأمني ضرورة  توخي الحيطة والحذر وعدم الانسياق وراء الإعلانات عن جمع التبرعات قبل التحقق من  مشروعيتها ونظامية الجهة المعلنة عنها ، والمبادرة إلى الإبلاغ عن أي حالة يشتبه  بها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة سعودي بالبحرين لعدم وجود سرير له في العناية المركزة


توفي شاب سعودي السبت الماضي في العاصمة البحرينية المنامة، بعد  أن فشل مجمّع السالمية الطبي في مساعدته بسبب عدم وجود سرير مناسب لحالته في  العناية المركزة. وقال سفير خادم الحرمين الشريفين بالمنامة د.عبدالمحسن بن فهد  المارك ان المتوفى شاب كان يعاني من مرض مزمن «تكسر في الدم» وهو معروف لدى  المستشفى وكان قد راجع المستشفى قبل يومين من وفاته. من جهته اوضح مسؤول الرعايا  بسفارة خادم الحرمين الشريفين سعد القحطاني ان المتوفى أحمد يوسف الجاسم (19 عاما)  يتيم الاب وقد راجع السفارة يوم وفاته جده لابيه وخاله مطالبين بتصريح باستلام  الجثة ودفنها في البحرين ولم يتقدم بأي ملاحظات على المستشفى وقد تمت تلبية طلبهما  وتم دفنه في البحرين على ان يقوم خاله بالتحدث لوالدة المتوفى عندما تهدأ حالتها  النفسية والتأكد من انها لا تشتبه في أي تقصير في مباشرة حالة ابنها من قبل  المستشفى مع التأكيد لها ان السفارة على استعداد تام بالوقوف بجانبها لاستعادة حقها  اذا كانت ترى ان لها أي حق وتنتظر السفارة رد والدة المتوفى اليوم العاشرة صباحا  حسب الاتفاق الذي تم مع خاله وقد قامت السفارة بالابراق للجهات المعنية في المملكة  العربية السعودية حسب الاجراءات المتبعة في مثل هذه الحالات. واوضح المسؤول الطبي  في المجمّع حسب ما نقلته احد الصحف الالكترونيه: إنه لم يكن هناك سرير في ذلك  القسم، ما اضطر إدارة المستشفى إلى تنويمه في قسم «الأنيميا المنجلية»، رغم أن  الأطباء أكدوا أنه يحتاج إلى التنويم في العناية المركزة، غير أنه لم يكن هناك سرير  في ذلك القسم أو قسم الإنعاش. وتدهورت الحالة الصحية لأحمد بشكل سريع، وتعرّض لأزمة  شديدة في القلب والرئتين، وفارق الحياة عند الساعة الخامسة والنصف من مساء اليوم  نفسه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جرح 4 في سقوط أعمدة قطار الحرمين



جرح أمس أربعة من العاملين في مشروع قطار المشاعر في مكة المكرمة إثر سقوط أعمدة  حديد تسليح أثناء أدائهم لمهامهم في موقع العمل، وذكرت التقارير أن العمال الأربعة  احتجزوا أسفل كتل الحديد لكن فرق إنقاذ تتبع الدفاع المدني في العاصمة المقدسة نجحت  في تحريرهم وإجلائهم قبل نقلهم للعلاج في أحد المستشفيات. وذكر شهود عيان في الموقع  أن خمس فرق مكونة من عربات وآليات ورجال إنقاذ وصلت إلى المكان في وقت قصير  واستخدمت أجهزة تقنية عالية الكفاءة لتحرير أربعة عمال يتبعون إحدى الشركات بعد  تعرضهم إلى إصابات بسيطة ومتوسطة. ووصف المتحدث في الدفاع المدني في العاصمة  المقدسة، المقدم علي المنتشري الحادث بأنه عرضي نتج من ضعف المشدات الحديدية، وفتحت  السلطات المختصة تحقيقا في الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.. وإصابة عمال بناء في انهيار النصية


تتحرى سلطات الأمن في حائل عن ظروف إصابة أربعة عمال في انهيار مسجد تحت التشييد في  بلدة النصية، خمسة كيلومترات شمال المنطقة، وكانت غرفة العمليات في الدفاع المدني  تلقت نداء لإنقاذ عمال انهارت عليهم جدران مسجد تحت الإنشاء أمس الأول، وتحركت فرق  مختصة إلى المكان وأخرجت الأربعة من تحت الحطام. وبحسب المتحدث الرسمي في الدفاع  المدني في منطقة حائل الرائد، عادل الخريصي، فإن السلطات المعنية استخدمت تقنيات  متقدمة للوصول تحت الأنقاض وإنقاذ الرجال الأربعة. وعزا المتحدث سبب الانهيار إلى  ضعف دعامات المبنى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ماس كهربائي يضرب مدرسة كلاخ بجنوب الطائف ويفرغها من  طلابها 
*


**


بسبب تماس كهربائي، نشب حريق بإحدى مدارس البنات في جنوب الطائف ،حيث تمت السيطرة  عليه و إخلاء أكثر من 350 طالبة من المراحل الابتدائية والمتوسطة والثانوية  ،بالإضافة إلى معلمات المدرسة، دون أن يكون هناك خسائر بشرية ولله الحمد، حيث  اقتصرت النتائج على ثلاث حالات إغماء واختناق تمت معالجتها.
وكان حريق قد شب  بأسباب تماس كهربائي في الكيبل الخارجي الممتد على حائط مدرسة كلاخ الابتدائية  والمتوسطة والثانوية للبنات والمكونة من مبنيين ملتصقين يبعضهما أحدهما مبنى حكومي  والآخر عبارة عن منزل تبرع به الأهالي لكي تستوعب المدرسة كافة الطالبات، ونجحت  إدارة المدرسة بمساندة المعلمات في إخلاء المبنيين من جميع الطالبات واحتواء تدافع  الطالبات بعد أن شاهدن أعمدة اللهب تتصاعد من مكان الحريق، والبالغ عددهن أكثر من  350 طالبة، حتى تم إبعادهن عن الخطر دون أن يصاب أحد منهن بأذى عدا طالبتين تعرضن  لحالة إغماء بأسباب الاختناق والخوف والهلع من الحريق، وتم نقلهن بواسطة فرق  الإسعاف إلى مركز صحي كلاخ، لتلقي الإسعافات الأولية ومن ثم مغادرتهن بصحة وسلامة،  إضافة إلى حارس المدرسة الذي تم إسعافه إثر مشاركته بفاعلية في إخماد الحريق، ما  أدى إلى تعرضه للإجهاد والإعياء خاصة وأنه رجل كبير ومصاب بالسكر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خـيمـة وعفاف تـســتر رضيعة و4 بنـات


خيمة وسط جدة، المدينة التي تعج بالحضارة وسباق المباني الحديثة إلى ملامسة  السحاب.
رضيعة وطفل وأربع بنات وأمهم تحميهم خيمة وأب وفتى، طردتهم الظروف  والأيام من بيتهم الذي كان يسترهم.
يخرج علي الشهري (52 عاما) لوقف سؤال أي  متطفل على خيمته التي اختار أن تكون بعيدة عن الأنظار حتى يلملم نفسه ويعود إلى  رحلة بحث جديدة عن مصدر دخل يقيه وأسرته ذل السؤال.
يتعفف الشهري عن سؤال الناس  والإسهاب في الحديث عن ظروفه، منصرفا بعد أن يقدم قليلا من الحديث وكثيرا من تعابير  الألم: «كنت أعمل حارس أمن وراتبي يكفيني ولم أطلب من أي أحد أن يساعدني فجأة  استغنت الشركة عني وأربعة من زملائي بدعوى أن مشاريعها انتقلت إلى مدينة الملك عبد  الله الاقتصادية».
حاول الشهري إقناع الشركة بظروفه التي لم توفر سكنا في رابغ  أو حتى وسيلة نقل من جدة: «كنت أذهب إلى عملي على دراجة نارية، وأبلغتهم أنني لا  أستطيع أن أسافر مسافة 150 كيلو مترا يوميا وحاولت إقناعهم بتوفير سكن بقرب العمل  ولكن ردوني بأنه لا يوجد سكن في تلك المنطقة».
بقي علي أربعة أشهر إثر الاستغناء  عنه يبحث عن عمل وتراكم إيجار المنزل عليه، وتوسط بإمام المسجد لدى مالك البيت  للابقاء عليه حتى يجد بيتا آخر بعد أن شاهد جاره يخرج وأبناؤه بالقوة الجبرية  بمساعدة رجال وسيدات أمن، ما استنكفه على بناته وأطفاله فاختار الرحيل وبيع بعض  الأثاث لشراء خيمة.
طرق علي وزوجته أبوابا حكومية متعددة ولكن لم يجدا جوابا حتى  في الجمعيات الخيرية التي استجدوها ولو بقليل من الطعام ليطفئ بكاء أطفاله.
لا  يتمنى علي أكثر من أن يكون جارا لمسجد ويكمل أطفاله دراستهم، ويرد لزوجته بعضا من  الوفاء الذي قدمته له، إذ لا يخفي محبتها رغم هم الحال مطلقا ابتسامة غابت طيلة  الحديث معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حوَّل منزله في الرياض إلى "وكر" والسهرة بألفي ريال

ضبط سوري يمتهن القوادة على فتيات من جنسيات مختلفة



تم القاء القبض على وافداً سوري الجنسية في الخمسين من عمره يمتهن القوادة على مجموعة من النساء من  مختلف الجنسيات. 
 
وأوضحت المعلومات أنه تم التبليغ عنه  وبعد رصد لتحركاته  اتضح أنه يقوم بالاتفاق مع طالبي المتعة المحرمة على المبلغ المالي وهو عبارة عن  ألفي ريال عن الليلة الواحدة. وبعد أخذ الأذونات اللازمة من قبل الجهات المختصة تم اعداد كمين، حيث تم الاتفاق معه على إحياء سهرة ماجنة، وبالفعل  قام بتجهيز مكان في الشقة التي يقيم بها مع عائلته". 

 
واحضر الوافد امرأة ثلاثينية من نفس جنسيته، وفي ساعة الصفر تم ضبطه ومعه  المرأة بالجرم المشهود، وعند مواجهته بفعلته خلال التحقيقات الأولية اعترف  بجريمته.

 
 وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأحيلت القضية والجناة إلى الجهات الأمنية بمركز  شرطة السويدي وذلك لاستكمال التحقيقات بهيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بحكم  الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشرطة تقبض على الصيدلي وتبدأ التحقيق في الحادثة
 حدث في رنية .. حقنة صيدلي تقتل عاملاً باكستانياً

 

توفي عامل باكستاني يوم أمس على إثر حقنه عضل أعطاها له صيدلي في ذراعه داخل صيدليته  في محافظة رنية بعد نقله إلى المستشفى . 
 
وقال مصدر مطلع  أن العامل الباكستاني اشتد عليه مرض  الربو الذي يعاني منه، فذهب لصيدلية قريبة من مسكنه تقع أمام فندق على الشارع  العام، واستشار الصيدلي الذي يعمل في الصيدلية ووصف له حقنة عضل وأعطاها له في  ذراعه، وغادر العامل الباكستاني الصيدلية، وفي طريقه لمنزله أصيب بحالة فقدان للوعي  ونقله قريبه لمستشفى رنية وتوفي عند وصوله المستشفى.

 
الشرطة بدورها قبضت على الصيدلي إثر ذلك وأغلقت الصيدلية وفتحت التحقيق في  المخالفة الطبية بعد العثور على بقايا الحقنة, مشيرة إلى أنه تم التحفظ على الجثة  للكشف عليها طبياً وتحديد أسباب الوفاة.

 
الناطق الإعلامي بصحة الطائف سعيد الزهراني أشار إلى أن الصيدليات مهامها  محددة وتتمثل في صرف الأدوية بموجب وصفات طبية،لافتاً إلى أنه سيتم التحقيق في كل  الملابسات واتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لأثاره الجانبية كإحتشاء عضلة القلب وكسور العظام

هيئة الدواء تعلق تسجيل دواء السكر "أفانديا"



 
علقت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء اليوم استخدام مستحضر روزيجلوتازون المستخدم  لعلاج مرض السكر والمسوق في المملكة باسم أفانديا. 

وقالت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء إنها قامت بدراسة مأمونية استخدام  المستحضر روزيجلوتازون على خلفية تزايد التحذيرات من خطر تزايد حدوث أثار خطرة على  عمل عضلة القلب حيث قام الفريق الاستشاري بالمركز الوطني للتيقظ والسلامة الدوائية  بالهيئة بمراجعة شاملة للدراسات والتقارير الصادرة من بعض الهيئات الرقابية  العالمية مثل هيئة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية وما تم نشره في المجلات الطبية  المعتمدة.

وأضافت انه بعد الدراسة أتضح من خلال أن المخاطر الكبيرة الناتجة عن استعمال  مستحضر روزيجلوتازون تفوق فائدته العلاجية خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بآثاره الجانبية على  القلب بما فيها إحتشاء عضلة القلب وفشل القلب الإحتقاني بالإضافة إلى زيادة في  معدلات الإصابة بالكسور في العظام.

وأشارت إلى توفر بدائل أخرى من الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج مرض السكر أكثر  أماناً.

وأوصت الهيئة بتعليق تسجيل المستحضر مع إبلاغ الممارسين الصحيين بعدم البدء في  استخدام مستحضر روزيجلوتازون أو المستحضرات المحتوية عليه للحالات الجديدة لمرضى  داء السكري من النوع الثاني ، ولا تخلو مجموعة الثيازولديندايون من الآثار الجانبية  على القلب.

ورأت أنه في حال استخدام بديل من نفس المجموعة أن يكون ذلك البديل خياراً  أخيراً في تسلسل العلاج مع أخذ الاحتياطات المناسبة ، وضرورة أن يقوم الممارسون  الصحيون بمناقشة استخدام البدائل العلاجية الأخرى المتاحة التي تؤخذ عن طريق الفم  لعلاج داء السكري من النوع الثاني مع مرضاهم ، وعلى المرضى الذين يتناولون عقار  أفانديا عدم التوقف عن استعمال العلاج إلا بعد مناقشة الأمر مع الطبيب المعالج  للنظر في البدائل المتاحة.

وعلقت لجنة تسجيل شركات ومصانع الأدوية ومنتجاتها تسجيل المستحضرات المحتوية  على دواء روزيجلوتازون والمسوق في المملكة باسم أفانديا وأفانديامت وأفاندياريل  وإعطاء الشركة مهلة ستة شهور لتقديم أي دارسات جديدة تثبت سلامة المستحضر وتبرر  استمرار تسجيله في المملكة العربية السعودية من عدمه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أب يعذب ابنته حرقاً بالنار حتى الموت

تجرد أب بمنطقة إمبابة من جميع المشاعر الإنسانية وعذب طفلته عن طريق كيها بالنار  عدة أيام حتى لفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة، فتم نقلها إلى المستشفى والقبض على الأب وأخطرت  النيابة التى تولت التحقيق .

تلقى اللواء أحمد عبد العال، مدير الإدارة  العامة لمباحث 6 أكتوبر إشارة من مستشفى إمبابة العام تفيد وصول جثة طفله أثر  تعرضها للعديد من الإصابات والكى بالنار.

انتقلت على الفور أجهزة المباحث  إلى مكان الحادث، حيث تبين أن "أحمد. ع"، "45 سنة"، عامل " ومقيم بمنطقة وردان  التابعة لمركز شرطة إمبابة بمحافظة السادس من أكتوبر قد دخل مع زوجته فى جملة  خلافات أسرية انتهت بانفصالهما بالرغم من وجود القاسم المشترك بينهما والمتمثل فى  ابنتهما " وفاء 11 سنة ".

ودخلا الطرفين فى جملة من الخلافات على حضانة  البنت انتهت بوجودها مع والدها الذى حاول أن يحرمها من رؤية والدتها، إلا أن الفتاة  الصغيرة كانت تنتهز فرصة غياب والدها وتتسلل إلى والدتها حتى تسرب الأمر إلى والدها  الذى حاول الانتقام منها عن طريق كيها بالنار لعدة أيام ولفظت أنفاسها  الأخيرة.

ألقت الشرطة القبض على الأب وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكابة للواقعة  للانتقام منها، فتم تحرير محضر له وأخطرت النيابة التى أمرت بحبسه أربعة أيام على  ذمة التحقيق مع عرض المجنى عليها على مصلحة الطب الشرعى لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة، مع  الاستماع لأقوال الجارة التى قامت بالإبلاغ عن الواقعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في مصر 

أما في سوريا ..  العثور على جثة رجل سبعيني مقتولاً وممثلاً بجثته بطريقة " وحشية "

عثر ظهر امس ( الاثنين ) على جثة رجل  في السبعين من عمره مقتولاً وممثلاً بجثته بطريقة " وحشية " في منزل معد للايجار خلف  سوق الانتاج في حي المحافظة في حلب .
 وقال مصدر مطلع  قتل  الرجل بطريقة وحشية وبشعة ، كما تم التمثيل بجثته ، وذلك بنقش رسوم عليها  ".
 وتم نقل المغدور إلى مركز الطبابة  الشرعية ، حيث تبين أنه يبلغ من العمر سبعين عاماً ويدعى " خ . ب " وهو والد طبيب  في حلب .
 وحضرت دورية من جنائية الجميلية الذي  تتبع المنطقة له ، حيث تولت التحقيق في الجريمة .
 وتبين أن المنزل الذي عثر فيه على الجثة  هو منزل معد للإيجار  ، كان المغدور يقوم بتأجيره .
 ولاتزال التحقيقات جارية في الجريمة ،  في الوقت الذي نفى فيه مصدر مطلع  أن يكون القاتل ترك أي أثر يشير اليه  ، مشيراً إلى أن المغدور كان حسن السمعة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و أم فرنسية تعترف بقتل ستة من أبنائها

اعترفت أم فرنسية أمام القضاء اليوم بقتل ستة من أبنائها في أعقاب ولادتهم وقالت  إنها أخفت جثثهم داخل أكياس من البلاستيك في قبو المنزل. ورفضت الأم (38 عاما)  الإفصاح عن الأسباب التي دفعتها لقتل أطفالها، بينما ذكرت وسائل الإعلام أن الأم  مهددة بالسجن مدى الحياة في حال ثبوت ارتكابها للجريمة البشعة. 

وكان صديق  سابق للأم قد اشتم رائحة كريهة واكتشف الجريمة في خريف عام 2007 واتضح أن آخر  الضحايا كان طفله بينما الجثث الخمس الأخرى من علاقة سابقة للأم. 

وأوضحت  الأم أمام المحكمة أنها قتلت أربعة من أطفالها الرضع خلال الفترة من عام 2000 وحتى  عام 2007 عن طريق الخنق باليدين بينما استخدمت الحبل في حالتي قتل. الجدير بالذكر  أن الأم أنجبت من علاقة سابقة طفلا أصبح الآن في الرابعة عشر من عمره وهو الوحيد  الباقي على قيد الحياة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لازال هناك المزيد من الاخبار

تابعونا وحدثوا الصفحه طوال اليوم 

  أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

  ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

  إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

  طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و55 دقيقه صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /17مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 73 %

  سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسعى لتصبح أكثر النساء بدانة*

16 آذار 2010
تحلم نساء كثيرات في العالم بالتربع على عرش الجمال والرشاقة بعكس الأميركية دونا سمبسون، التي يزيد وزنها قليلاً عن 273 كيلوغراماً وتجهد كي تصبح أكثر النساء بدانة على الأرض.
وتخطط سمبسون (42 سنة)، وهي أم لطفلة عمرها 3 سنوات، لكي يبلغ وزنها 435.5 كيلوغراماً خلال عامين من الآن. وتصر على أنها بصحة جيدة على الرغم من أنها لا تستطيع المشي لمسافة طويلة وتحتاج لعربة على عجلات صغيرة لجرها عند زيارة المراكز التجارية للتسوق.
ونقل موقع  عن سمبسون قولها إن "طعامي المفضل هو السوشي ولكني على عكس الآخرين استطيع التهام 70 قطعة كبيرة منها دفعة واحدة"، مضيفة "أحب قوالب الحلوى جداً وكعك الدونت هو المفضل عندي".
ودخلت سمبسون كتاب غينس للارقام القياسية كأضخم أم في العالم ولكنها تعمل كي تحصل على لقب أكثر النساء بدانة في العالم.
وعندما ولدت طفلتها جاكلين عام 2007 تمت الاستعانة بفريق طبي قوامه 30 شخصاً لتوليدها عبر عملية قيصرية.
ومن المفارقة أن صديقها فيليب (49 سنة) ووزنه حوالي 68 كيلوغراماً يشجعها على الأكل بشراهة وليس تخفيف وزنها.

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلب بوليسي في ألمانيا إبتلع أقراصا مهدئة واصيب بالهيجان*

15 آذار 2010
اضطرت شابة المانيا تبلغ من العمر 17 عاما بعد أن أعيتها محاولات السيطرة على كلبها البوليسي الذي أصيب بهياج للاتصال بالشرطة. وصرح متحدث باسم شرطة مدينة توتلينغن جنوبي المانيا اليوم أن الكلب غافل صاحبته وابتلع أقراصا مهدئة كانت في حقيبتها الأمر الذي كان له تأثير عكسي على الكلب وأصيب بحالة من النشاط المضطرب.
ورجح المتحدث أن يكون الحيوان تعاطى شريطا كاملا من الأقراص المهدئة الخاصة بصاحبته. 
واشار الخبراء الى إن بعض الأدوية المهدئة مثل "الديازيبام" لها تأثيرات عكسية على الكلاب إذ أنها تؤثر في مناطق بالمخ مرتبطة بالشعور بالخوف والاضطراب. 
ولفت الخبراء الى أن مثل هذه الأدوية من الممكن أن تحول الحيوان الجبان إلى حيوان شجاع.
وأشار المتحدث باسم الشرطة إلى أن الكلب نقل إلى عيادة بيطرية حيث تمت تهدئته بواسطة طبيب متخصص.

----------


## ابو طارق

*خريطة جديدة للمجال المغناطيسي للأرض*

15 آذار 2010
أشار موقع إلى أن علماء الجيولوجيا في المانيا انتهوا من وضع خريطة جديدة للمجالات المغناطيسية للأرض على مستوى ألمانيا. وقال معهد لايبنتس للفيزياء الجيولوجية التطبيقية في مدينة "هانوفر" تأكيده أن هناك فروقاً بسيطة تتضمنها هذه الخريطة الجديدة مقارنة بالخريطة السابقة.
وتوفر الخريطة معلومات ضرورية لشركات الطاقة والشركات المنقبة عن المعادن المنتشرة في صخور الأرض وتتضمن معلومات عن الطبقات الجيولوجية للأرض وصخورها تحت القشرة الأرضية وكذلك معلومات عن درجة حرارة الأرض يمكن أن تساعد في الحصول على طاقة حرارية من الأرض ويبلغ مقياس رسم الخريطة 1 إلى مليون. كما يعتمد علماء الطيور بجامعة فرانكفورت على الخريطة في أبحاثهم المتعلقة بالهجرة الموسمية للطيور.

----------


## ابو طارق

إعجاب الزوجة بزوجها يحمي صحته 
15 آذار 2010
كشف باحثون أن إعجاب المرأة بالرجل له فوائد أخرى بخلاف منحه الثقة بنفسه وإرضاء غروره، فهو كذلك يحمي صحته وخاصة قلبه ودماغه. 
وأوضح باحثون إيطاليون أن الرجل الذي يعتقد أن زوجته تراه جذابا أو جميل المحيا لا يتعرض لخطر الإصابة بالنوبة القلبية أو الجلطة الدماغية كنظيره الذي ما تنفك زوجته تذكره يومياً بأنه دميم الخلق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*باحثون أميركيون يتوصلون لإختبار جيني جديد يكشف عن مرض التوحد*

15 آذار 2010
لفت باحثون أميركيون يبحثون عن تغيرات جينية لها صلة بمرض التوحد الى أن "إختبارا جينيا متطورا يكشف عن أي نقص أو زيادة في الحمض النووي للكروموسومات هو أفضل من الاختبارات التقليدية ثلاثة أمثال". وذكروا أن "الاختبار الذي يعرف باسم تحليل "سي.ام.ايه" يجب أن "يستخدم في المجموعة الأولى من الفحوص التي تبحث عن السبب الجيني وراء إصابة الطفل بمرض التوحد".
والاختبارات الجينية المعتادة لرصد أي خلل في الكروموسومات او الاختبار الخاص لرصد أكبر سبب جيني معروف لمرض التوحد كثيرا ما تفشل في الكشف عن أي شيء على الرغم من إن الجينات هي المسؤولة عن 15% من حالات التوحد. أما التحليل الجديد فهو أكثر حساسية لأنه يبحث مجموعة العوامل الوراثية كلها ليكشف عن اي كروموسومات زائدة أو ناقصة أو في غير مكانها المعتاد. لكن لان الأطباء لا يطلبون هذا التحليل في الجولة الأولى من الفحوص فبعض شركات التأمين الصحي لا تغطيه.
وأوضح الدكتور ديفيد ميلر من مستشفى الأطفال في بوسطن الذي عمل في الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية طب الأطفال في حديث هاتفي "نأمل أن نوفر أدلة يصعب معها على شركات التأمين القول إننا لن ندفع هذا".

----------


## ابو طارق

*عراة في إسبانيا للدفاع عن الثيران* 

15 آذار 2010
افترش ناشطون في جمعية لحقوق الحيوان شوارع مدريد منددين بمصارعة الثيران أحد اشهر النشاطات في أسبانيا. ولطخ المحتجون اجسادهم العارية بالدماء المزيفة احتجاجا على الطريقة الوحشية التي تعامل بها الثيران.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثعبان يقتل طفلة نائمة في العرضية-السعودية*

15 آذار 2010
أشار موقع  إلى أن طفلة تبلغ من العمر عامين لقيت حتفها وهي نائمة عندما تسلل الى منزلها القريب من احد الجبال ثعبان سام المشهور بالمنطقة بـ"الأسود" ليحقنها بجرعة سامة لفظت انفاسها في الحال، دون ان تشعر بها امها وجدتها الطاعنة في السن وتبقى في سريرها أكثر من 3 ساعات . وعندما ارادت والدتها إيقاظها لتناول الأكل اتضح لها أنها فارقت الحياة ولكن مع بصيص امل ان تكون في غير وعيها، نادت جيرانها وأقاربها الذين هرعوا الى المنزل ليجدوها جثة هامدة، وقاموا بحملها لمستوصف ثريبان بالعرضية الجنوبية-السعودية الذي اكد ان الوفاة ناجمة عن لدغة افعى .

----------


## ابو طارق

*"ناسا" تبحث عن "نجم الموت" ذي المذنبات القاتلة*

15 آذار 2010
يبحث علماء وكالة الفضاء والطيران الأميركية ''ناسا''، عن ''نجم الموت''، الذي يدور حول الشمس ويقذف كوكب الأرض بمذنبات قاتلة.
ويعرف النجم غير المرئي كذلك باسم ''نيمسيس''، ويفوق حجمه خمس أضعاف كوكب المشتري. ويعتقد العلماء أنه ربما مصدر النيزك الهائل الذي أباد الديناصورات عن وجه الأرض قبل 65 مليون سنة. ويرى بعض العلماء أن "الصواريخ الجليدية التي تطلقها بعض النجوم، ربما السبب وراء الإبادات الجماعية للحياة، التي يعتقدون إنها تتكرر بشــــــكل دوري كل 26 مليـــون سنة".
ويقدر علماء الفضاء أن ''نجم الموت'' يقبع على مسافة توازي 25 ألف مرة المسافة الفاصلة بين الأرض والشمس، أي ثلث سنة ضوئية، ويعتقد أنه من الأقزام الحمراء أو البنية.
وذكر موقع شبكة "سي أن أن " أن "الأقزام البنية أو النجوم الخافتة، هي أجرام سماوية أصغر في الحجم من أن تكون نجوماً، وأكبر من أن تكون كواكب"، وقد اقترح اسم الأقزام البنية في 1975 الفلكي جيل تارتر. ويتوقع العلماء اكتشاف ذلك النجم عبر تليسكوب الاستشعار الحراري ''مستكشف المسح بالأشعة تحت الحمراء'' أو ''وايز'' WISE.
وكانت "ناسا'' قد أطلقت في كانون الأول الماضي، ''وايز'' لرصد الأجسام الهائمة في الفضاء باستخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء، والضوء والحرارة المنبعثان من تلك الأجسام.
وفي كانون الثاني الماضي، بدأ ''وايز'' في مسح الفضاء بحثاً عن تلك الأجسام، وتتوقع ''ناسا'' رصده لنحو ألف قزم بني على بعد 25 سنة ضوئية من الشمس. 
واكتشف عالما الحفريات، ديفيد روب، وجاك سبكوسكي، أنه "على مدى 250 مليون سنة، يُعتقد أنها عمر الأرض، فجع كوكبنا بكوارث دورية كل 26 مليون سنة، وأن المذنبات ربما كانت السبب المحتمل لهذه الكوارث".
وكان العلماء قد خلصوا الأسبوع الفائت إلى أن "نيزكاً هائلاً أباد الديناصورات لدى ارتطامه بكوكب الأرض قبل 65 مليون سنة". ونشرت ''ناسا'' أخيرا الصور الأولى التي بعث بها ''وايز''، منذ أن بدأ في مسح الفضاء في 14 كانون الثاني الماضي، وفق موقع ''سبيس''.
إلى ذلك، يرجح علماء أميركيون أن "الحياة على وجه الأرض قد تباد قريباً بانفجار نجم يبعد عن كوكبنا بأكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة ضوئية". وذكر علماء فلك من ''جامعة فيلانوفا'' في فلادلفيا، أن النجم ''تي بكسيديس'' -  T Pyxidis - مهيأ للتدمير الذاتي في انفجار بالغ الضخامة يُدعي ''سوبرنوفا'' ستبلغ قوته 20 مليار مليار مليار ''ميغاطن'' من مادة "تي إن تي" شديدة الانفجار. 
يُشار إلى أن مجموعة من علماء الأمم المتحدة دعوا العام الماضي لبناء درع وقائي كأمر طارئ لحماية الأرض من الكويكبات المتساقطة، ويتضمن النظام الدفاعي نشر سفن فضائية مهامها تدمير أو تحريف مسار أي أجرام قد تنــــــهمر على الكوكب. ورغم أن احتمالات تصادم كويكبات بكوكبنا ضئيلة للغاية، إلا أن العلماء حذروا من العواقب المدمرة حال حدوثها.

----------


## ابو طارق

الثلاثاء 30 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 16 مارس 2010م

صاحبها أنشأ مجموعتين جديدتين بنفس المضمون *إغلاق صفحة "مدّعي الألوهية" على facebook بعد اعتراض الآلاف*





الصفحة الجديدة لمدّعي الألوهية مع إحدى حملات المقاطعة

نجحت مجموعة الحملات الإلكترونية التي شارك فيها عشرات آلاف الشباب، عبر موقع facebook في إجبار إدارة الموقع على إغلاق صفحة "مدّعي الألوهية"، إلا أنها لم تمنع الأخير من استحداث صفحتين جديدتين باسمين مختلفين، واصل من خلالهما التجديف على الذات الإلهية.

وكانت صفحة "مدّعي الألوهية" أثارت، على مدى الاسبوع الماضي، موجة عارمة مع "الاحتجاج الإلكتروني"، الذي بلغ ذروته بإعلان مقاطعة الموقع الاجتماعي (اليوم) الثلاثاء 16-3-2010. لكن مؤسس الصفحة استبق المقاطعة بإنشاء صفحتين جديديتن، حملتا اسم "الله حي لم يمت"، و"مؤمنون بالله الجديد (حملة دعم الله وأنبيائه)"، اللتين تضمنتا الرسالة ذاتها لمن ادّعى أنه "الله".

واستدعت الصفحة المستفزة استحداث حملات مناهضة اجتذبت أكثر من 100 ألف مسلم، خاصة أن المدّعي اختص بالتعرض للإسلام والمسلمين، مع تحريف الآيات القرآنية بألفاظ نابية. 

حجب الصفحة في الامارات

ومن الحملات المناهضة "حملة 20 مليون لإغلاق جروب الكافر الذي يدعي انه الله استحلفك بالله ان تنشرها"، التي جمعت، في وقت قياسي، أكثر من 52 ألف شخص، فيما جمعت دعوات مقاطعة الموقع عشرات آلاف المؤيدين، منهم 37 ألفاً انضموا لصفحة "هنقاطع الفيس بوك من اجل اغلاق صفحة المعتوه الذي يدعي انه الله". 

كما جمعت "حملة لغلق جروب الكافر الذي يدعي انه (الله) يلا يا مسلمين" أكثر من 16 ألف مشارك، وهو قريب مما جمعته حملة "لنجمع اكبر عدد ممكن لإغلاق جروب صاحبه يدعي انه الله" المشابهة. بينما تضم "حملة لمقاطعة الفيس بوك اذا لم يتم غلق الجروب الذى يقول انه الله عز وجل" أكثر من 15 ألف شخص، و10 آلاف غيرهم انضموا إلى "عايزين نجمع اكبر عدد ممكن لغلق صفحة المدعى بأنه (الله)".

ورغم موجة الاستنكار العارم، يبدو أن الصفحة نجحت في استقطاب عدد من المؤيدين، الذين خُدع عدد كبير منهم بالاشتراك بهدف "هداية" المدّعي، ما زاد من أعداد داعميه. وهو ما دفع إحدى حملات المقاطعة للتحذير من الوقوع في الفخ، مع تفصيل خطوات إلغاء الانضمام إلى الصفحة، التي منعت الإمارات العربية المتحدة الوصول إليها.صفحتان جديدتان
في المقابل، بادر "مدّعي الألوهية" لإنشاء صفحتين جديدتين، تحملان مضمونين متشابهين، كما أن أسلوب الكتابة يعود لنفس الكاتب. ويؤكد في الصفحة الجديدة أن "صفحة الله عادت رغماً عن أنوفكم"، بعدما أكد ان الصفحة "لم تغلق انما انا قررت ان أجلس بهدوء في السماء لأفكر بحل لمشكلتكم، ولكن ازعجتني كثرة الرسائل والاستغفارات التي وصلتني منكم فقررت ان اغلق الصفحة اليوم لكي اجلس بهدوء ونعيمة وصفاء, لتعود غداً صباحاً بحلتها الجديدة".

وتتضمن إحدى الصفحتين مجموعة من 14 سؤالاً "إلحادياً"، من قبيل "نسخ القرآن من الإنجيل"، وحرية الاختيار، وسبب نزول الوحي باللغة العربية، وغيرها من الأسئلة المستفزة.

ويعد صاحب الصفحة بقرب تخصيص "إيميل خاص بالدعم الفني والغفران المباشر"، بسعر "3 جنيه للدقيقة"، مدّعياً أن "تنظيم القاعدة في المغرب العربي يعلن عن جائزة مليون دولار لمن يحضر رأسي".

ورغم أن منشئ هذه المجموعات غير معروف، إلا أن "المرصد الإسلامي لمقاومة التنصير" يتحدث عن "معلومات موثقة" تشير إلى أن صاحبه هو "طالب فاشل بكلية الطب" بجامعة مصرية، وتشاركه صديقته "وهي خريجة فنون جميلة" من جامعة مصرية أخرى. ويؤكد المرصد أن الاثنان "ينشطان في الترويج للتنصير".

----------


## ابو طارق

مستمرة في انتقاد "فتاوى التكفير" *الشاعرة السعودية ريمية: لن أتبرّأ من قصيدتي رُغم التهديد بقتلي*


انتقادات وسباب
أمة مثل القنفذ
المرأة مُطالبة بالتصدي للظلاميين



الشاعرة السعودية في برنامج "شاعر المليون"

قالت الشاعرة السعودية حصة هلال (ريمية) إن "تهديدها بالقتل لن يثنيها عن مواصلة طريقها، في قول ما تراه صواباً"، مؤكدة أنها ستظل تواجه التيار المتشدد، و"تعارض فتاوى التكفير وسفك الدماء والإرهاب، طالما ظلت تلك الفتاوى تؤرق المجتمع، ولن تتبرأ من قصيدتها مهما حدث".

وكانت صحيفة "الوطن" السعودية نشرت الخميس 11-3-2010 مقالاً للكاتب عضوان الأحمري قال فيه إن "موقعاً إلكترونياً ينشر مقاطع مرئية لتنظيم القاعدة وعملياته الإجرامية، طالب بعض أعضائه بقتل الشاعرة حصة هلال، وتساءل أحد الأعضاء: هل قتلها واجب حداً أم تعزيراً؟".

وذكر الكاتب في مقاله الذي حمل عنوان "احتاروا كيف يغتالون ريمية!": "هذه التعليقات والتفاعل ضد القصيدة لم يكن من باب السخرية بل كلها كانت جادة، وتم وصف الشاعرة بأوصاف قذرة جداً لا تخرج من رجل مسلم، فما بالكم بمن يدّعي انتماءه للمدرسة الدينية أو شيء منها".انتقادات وسباب
وقالت ريمية  إنها "علمت بما ورد في الموقع الذي يحمل اسماً إسلامياً، وقلقت في بادئ الأمر"، لكنها تعتقد أن الأمر مجرد تهديدات لإثارة الخوف داخلها حتى تتبرأ من قصيدتها، وهو ما لن يحدث.

وأضافت "تعرضت لانتقادات شديدة على المواقع الالكترونية بعد إلقاء قصيدتي التي تنتقد فوضى الفتاوى، ووصل الأمر إلى سبّي والإساءة لشخصي، لكنني متمسكة بموقفي". 

وألقت ريمية قصيدتها في المهرجان الشعري "شاعر المليون" أمام حشد من الجمهور العربي والخليجي قبل أيام.
واعتبر شعراء في المهرجان أن القصيدة جاءت في وقتها، اذ تتصدى للفتوى التي أطلقها عالم الدين السعودي الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك بقتل من يجيز الاختلاط في ميادين العمل والتعليم.أمة مثل القنفذ
وقالت ريمية التي اتصلت  عقب نشر التهديد على الموقع الإلكتروني، إنها "توقعت تعرضها للتهديد والسبّ، لأنها وقفت في وجه التيار المتشدد"، لكن "ذلك لن يثنيها عن موقفها، فهي لا تخاف الموت".

وأضافت "قصيدتي فيها حرص على الأمة العربية من هؤلاء الظلاميين والمتشددين الذين حولونا الى "أمة تخاف منها الأمم". وتكمل "لقد جعلنا هؤلاء أمة مثل القنفذ لا يُرى منه سوى الشوك، والعالم لا يرى العرب سوى أناس يدعون للحرب ولا يحبون التعايش السلمي، وأعطوهم ذريعة مستمرة للإساءة لنا".

وتابعت بالقول "أدعو من هددوني وأساءوا لي بأن يتحلوا بروح السماحة والفضيلة والتقوى، ويتخلوا عن التشدد وإرهاب الآخرين".المرأة مُطالبة بالتصدي للظلاميين
وحول ما اذا كانت ستكتب قصائد أخرى تنتقد فيها الفتاوى، قالت "أنا شاعرة أكتب في كل القضايا التي تهم المجتمع وتؤرق الناس، وما بقي هناك اشخاص يصدرون فتاوى ظلامية تخنق المجتمع فسوف أكتب قصائد تعارضهم".

وتابعت الشاعرة "أنا منذ سنوات عدة أدعو المرأة إلى أن تخرج لتعلن رأيها وتقدم الحجة والدليل ضد من يسعون إلى الانغلاق وتهميش المرأة وحجبها عن المجتمع". وأضافت "غياب المرأة عن المشهد الفكري يضر المجتمع، ولابد لها أن تقف ضد من يدعو إلى خنقها".

----------


## ام الحلوين

الغاليه شموع

الوالد العزيز ابو طارق 

الله لايحرمنا منكم  ومن جهودكم الرائعه

تسلم  يمناكم وعساكم على القوه دوم ياكريم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسسلام عليكم|~
يسسسلمو على الأخبآر
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *تسعى لتصبح أكثر النساء بدانة*



 :slow: والله العقل زينه
يعني بالذمه هذي ماسألت نفسها اذا صارت أكثر النساء بدانه في العالم شنو بتستفيد

هذا وهي تواجه مشاكل في المشي والتسوق وبالولاده  :grin: اللي جايبين ليها فريق طبي
يتكون من 30 شخص  :toung:  معاهم حق يخافوا تستفرد فيهم بغرفة العمليات .





> الكلب غافل صاحبته وابتلع أقراصا مهدئة كانت في حقيبتها الأمر الذي كان له تأثير عكسي على الكلب وأصيب بحالة من النشاط المضطرب.



ليه كدا ياعفررريت  :grin: 




> وأوضح باحثون إيطاليون أن الرجل الذي يعتقد أن زوجته تراه جذابا أو جميل المحيا لا يتعرض لخطر الإصابة بالنوبة القلبية أو الجلطة الدماغية كنظيره الذي ما تنفك زوجته تذكره يومياً بأنه دميم الخلق.



واني اقوول ليش زايده الجلطات في البلد  :grin:  << أمزح
هو أكيد وجود شخص لجانبك يحبك رح يكون داعم لك في كلل شي

يمتدحك لو أصبت ويوجهك بلطف ومودة الحبيب لو أخطأت ياخذ بإيدك لو وقعت مهما كان غلطك

بس بشرط انه مايتكرر  :wut: 

ويحسسك انك ماء الحياة بالنسبه له

مؤكد مع هالحياة ماافي جلطات ولا أمراض قلب ولاااا عذاب






> ولطخ المحتجون اجسادهم العارية بالدماء المزيفة احتجاجا على الطريقة الوحشية التي تعامل بها الثيران



 :slow: يعني مايصير يحتجوا الا وهم عراة
وياعيني عالإنسانيه اللي في مواضع دون مواضع





> إلى ذلك، يرجح علماء أميركيون أن "الحياة على وجه الأرض قد تباد قريباً بانفجار نجم يبعد عن كوكبنا بأكثر من ثلاثة آلاف سنة ضوئية"



 :noworry:  ااي وعلشان كذا يتسابقوا مع هالنجم مين يدمر الارض قبل الثاني الامريكان والا نجم الموت 





> ويؤكد في الصفحة الجديدة أن "صفحة الله عادت رغماً عن أنوفكم"، بعدما أكد ان الصفحة "لم تغلق انما انا قررت ان أجلس بهدوء في السماء لأفكر بحل لمشكلتكم، ولكن ازعجتني كثرة الرسائل والاستغفارات التي وصلتني منكم فقررت ان اغلق الصفحة اليوم لكي اجلس بهدوء ونعيمة وصفاء, لتعود غداً صباحاً بحلتها الجديدة".



الله ياااخذه  :evil: 
وهالافعال الشينه من مخططات اليهود والامريكان مثل السوس مايعرفوا الا التخريب 

يسلموو باباتي نشره غنية بالاخبار

وجعني قلبي على الطفله اللي قتلها الثعبان

ومادري ليش ماحبيت الشاعره الريميه وتصريحاتها وخصوصا اني قرأت من قبل خبر عنها يخص نفس القصيده
اللي تدور حولها المشكله (السيف والغمد آيه واحده) لما جرحت اصبعها متعمده << اعتبره نوع من الحمق .

يعطيك العافيه باباتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ام الحلووين ..

يااعمري تسلمي وتسلم لنا هالطله

وتدوم هالمتابعه والحضور الغالي ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانوو ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

هلا حبيبتي أخبارك 

من كم يوم كان في خبر يتعلق ببرنامج ابتسم وذكرتك في الخبر 

تسلمي ياارب وتدووم لنا هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة الشرقية تنفي شائعة هروب خادمة خطفت ابنة  كفيلها


نفى المتحدث الأمني باسم شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني هروب خادمة  خطفت ابنة كفيلها في جزيرة تاروت بمحافظة القطيف.
وكانت معلومات قد انتشرت عبر  العديد من مواقع الإنترنت تفيد بخطف خادمة لابنة كفيلها وهروبها إلى جهة غير  معروفة، كما أرسلت إيميلات إلكترونية عن الحادثة، إذ انتشر في بعض الشبكات  الالكترونية بأن أهل الطفلة ابلغوا الجهات المختصة التي نفتها الشرطة.
يشار إلى  أن أيميل انتشر من خلال الشبكات العنكبوتية يطالب فيه والد الطفلة المختطفة مها  بنشر صورة الخادمة وطفلته للمساعدة في العثور عليها،مشيرا إلى أنها اختطفت مساء  الثلاثاء قبل الماضي وحتى الآن لم يجد لها اثر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القاهرة: القبض على مسجل خطر اغتصب خادمة أمام زوجته  واجبرها علي توقيع‏12‏ إيصال أمانة


ألقت قوات الأمن المصرية القبض على مسجل خطر قام بمساعدة زوجته باستدراج خادمة  وإجبارها علي توقيع‏12‏ إيصال أمانة علي بياض ومعاشرتها جنسيا كرها عنها أمام زوجته  وذلك لخلافات مالية بين المجني عليها والمتهمة الثانية.
وبعد إخطار اللواءين  محسن حفظي مدير أمن الجيزة وكمال الدالي مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة تم  تحرير محضرين وإحالة المتهمين للنيابة لمباشرة التحقيق‏.‏
وتقول المعلومات أن  الخادمة أكدت لرجال الأمن أن المتهم قام باستدراجها لمحل إقامته بمنطقة الطوابق  وإجبارها علي توقيع‏12‏ إيصال أمانة علي بياض ومعاشرتها جنسيا كرها عنها أمام زوجته  وعلي الفور قاد العميد مجدي عبدالعال فريق بحث توصلت تحرياته إلي أن المتهم يدعي  سيد‏ في العقد الثالث من العمر عاطل ومسجل شقي خطر وسبق اتهامه في‏29‏ قضية  والمتهمة الثانية تدعي سحر‏ بائعة متجولة وزوجة المتهم الأول‏،حيث أشارت التحريات  إلي وجود خلافات مالية بين المجني عليها وبين المتهمة الثانية حيث أنهما يقومان  ببيع الملابس بميدان العتبة‏،حيث تمكن رئيس مباحث قسم الهرم من القبض علي المتهمين  حيث اعترفا بارتكاب الحادث وضبط بحوزتهما إيصالات الأمانة‏.‏

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على شاب كويتي تخلص من جثة صديقه في ساحة في صباح  السالم


تمكن رجال مباحث مبارك الكبير في وقت من مساء أمس من إلقاء القبض على شاب تخلص من  جثة صديقه في ساحة في صباح السالم بعد أن قضى نحبه بجرعة مخدر زائدة.
وتقول  المصادر أن رجال مباحث مبارك الكبير بقيادة مديرهم المقدم وليد الدريعي ومنذ أن  نقلت جثة الشاب إلى إدارة الطب الشرعي وأظهر تقرير الأدلة الجنائية أن سبب الوفاة  جرعة مخدر زائدة، وهم يجمعون الأدلة ولم تمض سوى 12 ساعة حتى توصلوا لرجل في  الأربعين من عمره أثبتت التحريات انه آخر من شاهد المتوفى، فانتقلوا إلى مكان سكنه  بإذن من النيابة وعندما شاهدهم أطلق العنان لساقيه محاولاً الهرب فأمسكوا  به.
ونقلت صحيفة "الرأي " عن مصدر أمني قوله أن الأربعيني أنكر في البداية  تواجده مع المتوفى وقت الحادث ولكن بمواجهته بالدلائل اعترف أنهما كانا في جلسة  تعاط تناول فيها زميله جرعة زائدة أزهقت روحه بعد أن فشلت جهوده في إنقاذه، فحمله  في مركبته وألقى به في الساحة الترابية، وعاد إلى مسكنه،مضيفاً بأنه تم احتجاز  الأربعيني في نظارة مخفر صباح السالم تمهيداً لإحالته لجهات الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صوّر زوجته عارية داخل الحمام دون علمها فحكم عليه بالسجن سنة

ادانت محكمة أميركية زوج صور زوجته وهي عارية في الحمام من دون علمها".
واشار  موقع الى ان "midnews" المحكمة اكدت ان الحق في حماية الخصوصيات لا يتضمن اي  استثناء للاشخاص المتزوجين. يذكر ان الزوجين من مدينة مينيسوتا شمال الولايات  المتحدة.
وبينما كانت اجراءات الطلاق قد بدأت بين الزوحين احدث الزوج فتحة صغيرة  في جدار الحمام في المنزل المشترك الذي استمر في السكن فيه مع زوجته، مثبتا فيه  كاميرا وعندما اكتشفت الزوجة في جهاز الكمبيوتر العائلي شريط فيديو يظهرها عارية  وهي تهم بالصعود الى المغطس، ابلغت الشرطة.
واكتشف المحققون اربعة اشرطة فيديو  فاستدعي الرجل الى مركز الشرطة حيث اكد ان الافلام لاستخداماته الشخصية فقط وكانت  محكمة البداية المحلية دانته بتهمة انتهاك الحياة الخاصة. وحكم عليه بالسجن سنة  واحدة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وكيل المعهد الأزهري يفقد 6 تلميذات عذريتهن



تواصل نيابة حدائق القبة، برئاسة المستشار محمد رضوان، تحقيقاتها مع وكيل المعهد  الأزهري المتهم بهتك عرض 6 من تلميذاته، مع عرض مشاهد إباحية عليهن أثناء إعطائهن  دروساً خصوصية، وانتقلت النيابة برفقة المتهم إلى منزله لتمثيل الجرائم التي  ارتكبها في حق تلميذاته.

أوضح المتهم، البالغ من العمر 50 عاماً، في  اعترافاته أمام أحمد حبيب، وكيل أول نيابة حدائق القبة، أنه هتك عرض 6 من تلميذاته،  تراوحت أعمارهن ما بين 9 إلى عشر سنوات، وأنه عرض عليهن مشاهد جنسية وإباحية أثناء  حضورهن لمنزله للحصول على دروس خصوصية، وقيل إن المتهم اعترف بعد مرور أكثر من سبع  ساعات من التحقيق معه.

وكشفت التحقيقات أنه يعطي الدروس الخصوصية داخل شقته،  ويقوم بتشغيل القنوات الإباحية الموجودة على القمر الأوروبي، وبعدها يقوم بهتك عرض  تلميذاته ويتعدى عليهن جنسياً دون اغتصابهن، واستمعت النيابة لأقوال المجني عليهن  الستة، فأكدن صحة ما اعترف به المتهم.

انتقل وكيل أول النائب العام أحمد  حبيب إلى شقة المتهم برفقة المقدم إيهاب خلاف، مأمور قسم شرطة حدائق القبة، والمقدم  حسام عبد العزيز، رئيس المباحث، ومثّل المتهم جريمته، وأوضح أنه كان يقوم بإدخال  التلميذات لإحدى الغرف، وأثناء إعطائه الدرس يقوم بتشغيل الأفلام الإباحية فتصاب  التلميذات بحالة من الهلع، فيقدم هو على هتك أعراضهن.

قرر المستشار وليد أبو  المعاطي، قاضي المعارضات بمحكمة جنح حدائق القبة، تجديد حبس المتهم خمسة عشر يوماً  على ذمة التحقيقات، وتم الكشف عن بغاء المتهم عقب تلقي اللواء فاروق لاشين، مدير  الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة، بلاغاً من أربعة من أولياء أمور الطالبات بالمعهد  الأزهري بحدائق القبة، أفادوا من خلاله بتعرض بناتهن للتحرش الجنسي وهتك عرضهن،  فتحرر بالواقعة محضر، وتم التأكد من صحته، وألقي القبض على المتهم الذي عُثر بشقته  على أشرطة فيديو عليها أفلام جنسية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصريين يطالبون بمشاهدة صور الرئيس بعد اجراءه للعملية لقطع الطريق على الشائعات



طالبت مواقع وصحف مصرية يوم أمس الاثنين من الحكومة المصرية تكذيب اشاعات الرئيس  المصري حسني مبارك عن طريق نشر صور واضحة للرئيس بعد اجراءه العملية حتى يقطع  الطريق على الاشاعات التي بدأت تسري مثل النار في الهشيم .

الجدير بالذكر ان  عددا من المواقع المصرية تناولت امس اشاعة يبدوا انها اخذت حيزا من الاهتمام لدى  عامة الشعب المصري تتحدث عن وفاة حسني مبارك دماغياً الا ان التلفزيون المصري عاد  ليبث خبر أن الرئيس بخير وانه تناول القهوة مع طبيبه الخاص .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رحلة من العذاب يسلكها مزارعو الضفة يومياً .. 
جنود إسرائيليون يجبرون فلسطينيين  على خلع ملابسهم بالكامل

أجبر جنود في الجيش الإسرائيلي عدداً من المزارعين الفلسطينيين بقرية فلسطينية تتبع  لمدينة طولكرم شمال الضفة الغربية، على خلع ملابسهم بالكامل خلال مغادرتهم أراضيهم  الزراعية الواقعة خلف جدار الفصل الذي شيّدته إسرائيل على حدودها مع الضفة، وهو ما  خلّف حالة من الاستياء في الشارع الفلسطيني بسبب تصرفات الجنود  المهينة.

ونقلت وكالة "معا" الفلسطينية عن المزارعين الفلسطينيين قولهم إن  قوة عسكرية إسرائيلية أوقفتهم بينما كانوا عائدين إلى قرية "دير الغصون" في نهاية  يوم عمل شاق أمس الجمعة، وأجبروهم الجنود على خلع ملابسهم بشكل كامل بما في ذلك  الملابس الداخلية، تحت تهديد السلاح.


وأفاد المزارع عبداللطيف زيدان  بأنه وصل برفقة ما يقارب 20 مزارعاً من سكان القرية إلى البوابة الإلكترونية ورقمها  (609) غرب بلدة عتيل شمال المدينة، حيث فوجئوا بستة جنود يجبرون المزارعين على خلع  ملابسهم بالكامل قبل السماح لهم بالمرور بينما كانت بنادق الجنود مصوبة باتجاه  المزارعين.

وأضاف زيدان أنه تعارك بالكلام مع الجنود رافضاً الانصياع  لأوامرهم، وقام بالاتصال بجهاز الارتباط الفلسطيني واللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر  في طولكرم، حيث أبلغهم بالأمر، بينما أمعن الجنود بالمزارعين وأكدوا أن تصرفهم  فردياً وبهدف الإهانة، وليس بناء على تعليمات من قادتهم، قبل أن يسمحوا لهم  بالمرور.

ويذوق آلاف المزارعين الفلسطينيين الأمرّين يومياً خلال ذهابهم  وعودتهم من مزارعهم التي فصلها الجدار عن مناطق سكناهم، حيث يحتجزهم الجنود  الإسرائيليين بشكل يومي وينكل بهم، ويمنع كثيرون منهم من الدخول لأراضيهم الأمر  الذي أدى لإتلاف مساحات واسعة من أشجار الزيتون واللوز خاصة في شمال  الضفة.

ولا تسمح السلطات الإسرائيلية للمزارعين بدخول أراضيهم إلا بعد  الحصول على تصريح رسمي يسري المفعول ليوم واحد فقط، في حين لا يسمح لكل من يحمل  التصريح بالدخول، وإن سمح فإن ذلك يتم بعد إجراءات مشددة وتأخير لساعات طويلة، وفق  إفادات العديد من المزارعين الفلسطينيين في قرى الضفة الغربية,

وفي المقابل  يستغل بعض المستوطنين الإسرائيليين غياب المزارعين الفلسطينيين عن حقولهم ويشعلوا  فيها النيران، ما يتسبب بإتلاف مساحات واسعة من الأراضي المثمرة بحسب تأكيدات  مؤسسات حقوقية ناشطة في الأراضي الفلسطينية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إمعاناً في الذل مجندة إسرئلية تجبر فتاة فلسطينية بخلع بنطالها امام الناس



أقدمت قوات الاحتلال الصهيونية المتواجدة على معبر قلنديا شمال مدينة القدس المحتلة  على إجبار فتاة فلسطينية على خلع بنطالها أمام الناس، بذريعة أن الفتاة تحمل شيئًا  معدنيًا.
وذكر شهود عيان أن جنود الاحتلال صباح أمس الاثنين وعند بوابة رقم 2  على معبر قلنديا باتجاه الدخول إلى القدس أجبروا فتاة فلسطينية لديها تصريح دخول  على خلع بنطالها أمام الناس بحجة أن الجهاز الذي يمر من تحته المواطنون للفحص أصدر  إشارة توحي بوجود معدن.
وأمرت المجندة الصهيونية الفتاة الفلسطينية بخلع حذائها،  وردت الفتاة بأن لديها قدم اصطناعية ولهذا أصدر الجهاز الإشارة.
ولم تقبل  المجندة الحقيقة وظلت تصرخ بالفتاة بصوت عال، مما أجبر الفتاة على خلع الحذاء  ووضعته في الماكينة للفحص.
وأمام تعنت المجندة الصهيونية المجرمة اضطرت الفتاة  الفلسطينية لرفع قدمها لتؤكد لها وجود قدم اصطناعية، ولكن المجندة أصرت على أن تخلع  الفتاة بنطالها كاملاً لترى القدم الاصطناعية وأمام الناس، مما جعل الدموع تتفجر من  أعين الفتاة والمرافقة التي كانت معها.

 :sad2:  ووين الغيارى 

يعني توصل لهتك أعراض النساء وقدام العالم آآه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*زوجة تقدم على قتل زوجها بعد أن عثر على  عشيقها تحت السرير*

**


أقدمت امرأة في أحد أحياء حلب الشعبية  على قتل زوجها طعناً بالسكين في رقبته بالاشتراك مع عشيقها ، وذلك أثناء ضبطهما  بجرم الخيانة الزوجية . 

وفي التفاصيل ، قام الزوج ويدعى " ح . ن  " بالتوجه إلى منزل زوجته ( الثانية ) لتزويدها بالخبز ، وعندما وصل ، ذهب إلى غرفة  النوم لإيقاظ زوجته .

وعندما دخل الغرفة لاحظ وجود حركة  تحت  السرير ، و تبيّن له أن الصوت ناجم عن رجل آخر ، وهو " عشيق " زوجته ، حسب -  صحيفة الجماهير - .

وفي تلك الأثناء قامت زوجته بإحضار سكين  وباغتته بطعنة اخترقت رقبته إلى الجهة الثانية ، فارق على إثرها الحياة فوراً  .

يشار إلى انه بعد التحقيق والتحريات عن  أحداث الجريمة تم التوصل والقبض على " الزوجة " و " عشيقها " .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإطاحة بوافد هندي يقوم بالقوادة على نساء من جنسيات  مختلفة مقابل مبالغ مالية ضخمة

 ألقت فرقه ميدانيه خاصة القبض على مقيم هندي وزميله في أحد ضواحي مدينه أبها بعد  قيامه بممارسة القواده على نساء من جنسيات مختلفة مقابل مبالغ مالية ضخمة.
وقال  الناطق الرسمي لهيئة عسير بندر آل مفرح بأن هيئة السوق بخميس مشيط تلقت  إخباريه موثقه تتضمن أن أحد العمالة الهندية غير المسلمة يقوم بالقوادة على نساء من  جنسيات مختلفة مقابل مبالغ ماليه ضخمة وعلى الفور وجه مدير عام فرع هيئة منطقة عسير  عامر العامر لإعداد خطه مشتركه بين مركزي السوق بالخميس والمنهل بابها لوجود البيت  المستهدف في ضواحي مدينة أبها حيث قبض على الهندي بالجرم المشهود وبحوزته مبلغا  مرقما ومعلوم لدى الهيئة لغرض القوادة وذلك بجوار البيت المستهدف وبرفقته شخص اخرمن  بني جلدته.
وقد قاد العملية ميدانيا الشيخ إبراهيم بن معدي الدوسري والشيخ طه بن  محمد أل حامد وشدد المفرح على ضرورة اليقظة التامة والحرص من بعض الممارسات الخاطئة  التي تفرضها بعض العمالة الوافدة والتي يقصد من ورائها استنزاف أموال الشباب وإلحاق  الأضرار الصحية بهم حيث أن مؤشرات انتشار مرض المناعة المكتسب الإيدز يكون في أعلى  مستوياته عند ممارسة العلاقات المحرمة وكشف على أن هناك عماله أفريقيه تسوق لعاملات  المنازل وان الهيئة رصدت مئات الأرقام لبعض المتصلات على تلك العمالة الخطيرة والتي  ستجر الويلات على الأسر الامنه المطمئنة حيث ستكون منازلهم عرضه للسرقة أو الأمراض  أو السحر فضلا عن الرذيلة .

اشوف زايده هالشغلات في البلد  :wut: الصباح في خبر عن سوري ينظم لسهرات وممارسة الرذيله بشقته بالرياض واللحين هندي يمارس نفس الدور في أبها

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الجنادرية" تنطلق الأربعاء بالرياض ومكة والدمام ورفض دفع رسوم للحضور 


كشف مدير عام المهرجان الوطني للتراث والثقافة "الجنادرية" سعود الرومي عن رفض العاهل السعودي الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز دفع أي رسوم مادية مقابل حضور ومتابعة فعاليات مهرجان الجنادرية كما كان مقترحًا.

وتشهد الجنادرية التي تنطلق الأربعاء المقبل في عامها الخامس والعشرين نشاطاً محموماً من قبل اللجان العاملة في المهرجان، فبعد توسعة الرقعة الزراعية والأرصفة بأرض الجنادرية، تم توفير وتجهيز المباني الخدمية مثل دورات المياه داخل وخارج أسوار الجنادرية.

وأوضح مدير عام المهرجان الوطني للتراث والثقافة سعود الرومي في تصريح لصحيفة "الوطن" قبل أيام من انطلاقة فعاليات المهرجان الوطني للتراث والثقافة أن جائزة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز للتراث وللثقافة التي أعلن عنهما الأمير متعب بن عبدالله تعدان أكبر دعم للتراث والثقافة، وأن هاتين الجائزتين ستكونان محفزًا لعشرات الباحثين والباحثات والمفكرين والمفكرات من كافة أنحاء العالم لدعم الثقافة والتراث بأبحاثهم.

وطالب الرومي عرض بعض أنشطة المهرجان في مناسبات الأعياد أو اليوم الوطني حتى يكون للمهرجان بصمته حتى في غير وقته، كما تمنى استمرار الجنادرية طوال العام أو تخصيص ثلاثة أيام شهريًا حتى يتمكن المواطنون والمقيمون من زيارة الجنادرية في أوقات متفرقة وتصبح متنفسًا لهم ولزوار مدينة الرياض، مؤكدًا أن العديد من الشركات تتمنى رعاية هذا الحدث لأطول فترة ممكنة، وأن ما يمنع هذا حاليًا أمور مادية؛ حيث إن تكلفة المهرجان خلال الفترة الحالية ليست بالبسيطة فكيف إذا قرر تمديده لفترات أطول وقد رفعت كثير من المرئيات للمسؤولين حول ذلك وستعقد بعد نهاية الجنادرية هذا العام ورشة عمل للنظر في كل المقترحات وستشهد الجنادرية العام المقبل تطبيقًا لكثير منها.

وقال الرومي: إن فعاليات هذا العام لن تكون محصورة في الرياض فقط، بل ستكون هناك فعاليات مصاحبة في منطقتي مكة المكرمة والدمام، حيث سيتم عمل ورش عمل وندوات ومحاضرات بالإضافة للمحاضرات التي ستقام في قاعة الملك فيصل بالرياض.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أب يشترط طلاق ابنته وترك أبنائها للاعتراف والجنسية


حرم أب، حصل على الجنسية السعودية قبل 28 عاما، ابنته الكبرى هيلة من إضافتها لكرت عائلته، نظرا لأنها متزوجة من مقيم يمني منذ 35 عاما، مشترطا عليها الانفصال عن زوجها وترك أبنائها العشرة، لتعود إلى حضانته في الأحوال المدنية، كبقية أشقائها.

ونظرا لإجحاف طلب الأب ــ بحسب هيلة ــ، فقد رفضت الابنة الكبرى الانفصال عن زوجها وأولادها، ما دعا الأب بالاتفاق مع أحد أبنائه، لرفع دعوى كيدية مبلغا إدارة الجوازات عن ابنته وأولادها وزوجها، بأنهم يعيشون في المملكة بدون إقامة نظامية، وأنها يمنية الجنسية.

وإزاء الشكوى تحركت دوريات الجوازات في المنطقة «بشكل نظامي»، لاحتجاز هيلة أحمد ضيف الله آل حران النجراني مع زوجها وأبنائها العشرة في قسم الترحيل أكثر من 12 يوما، بهدف ترحيلهم إلى اليمن قبل ثلاثة أعوام «لولا تدخل الإمارة في ذلك الوقت»، على حد قول هيلة.

وبالعودة إلى تفاصيل القضية التي تسردها هيلة، وترجع إلى ما قبل نحو نصف قرن، بالقول: عشت طفلة صغيرة مع والدي في حي الحضن جنوبي المملكة بعد وفاة والدتي، وزوجني أبي بمجرد بلوغي من مقيم يمني وأنجبت منه عشرة أبناء.

وتتابع هيلة: في عام 1403هـ، حصل والدي على الجنسية السعودية، والذي أضاف جميع أشقائي، وتجاهلني، لتبدأ معاناتي مع والدي بحثا عن الجنسية. في الوقت الذي تؤكد فيه أن زوجها لا يعرف اليمن منذ زواجها منه قبل نحو 35 عاما.

وتستطرد: عندما طلبت من والدي أن يضيفني إلى بطاقة أحواله، رفض إلا في حال تركت زوجي وأبنائي، كما فعلت شقيقتاي (سعادة ورجوى)، اللتان طلقتا من زوجيهما، وأضيفتا إلى كرت الوالد كمواطنتين سعوديتين، إلا أن كلا منهما عادت إلى زوجها بعد أن حصلتا على الجنسية السعودية. 

أما أنا تضيف هيلة: فقد رفضت فكرة الطلاق من زوجي أو ترك أطفالي «لمجرد أنهم يمنيو الجنسية»، مؤكدة أنه لم يبدر من زوجها ما يجعلها تطلب منه الطلاق، فهو زوج مخلص، وهي بلغت من العمر 50 عاما. 

وتزيد هيلة: عندما أصررت على والدي أن يضيفني لكرت العائلة، تقدم مع أحد أشقائي بشكوى كيدية بالتبليغ على أولادي وزوجي بأنهم لا يحملون إقامة نظامية، وأوقفنا في قسم الترحيل 12 يوما، وكنا على وشك الترحيل لو لم أتقدم إلى إمارة المنطقة بشكوى، لمعالجة وضعي، ووجهت الأخيرة المحكمة العامة بحل قضيتي شرعا، كما عرضت الإمارة وضعي على وزارة الداخلية للم شملي مع زوجي وأبنائي بحكم أنني مواطنة سعودية، وجاءت الموافقة من الوزارة بحل القضية شرعا ولم شمل الأسرة. 

وخلال تلك الفترة تقدمت بشكوى رسمية إلى المحكمة الشرعية في منطقة نجران ضد والدي الذي حرمني الجنسية السعودية، وفي المحكمة سأل القاضي والدي: هل هيلة ابنتك؟ فأجاب أبي: لا، لكن الشهود أكدوا بأنني ابنته، فألزم رئيس محاكم نجران والدي بإجراء فحص الحمض النووي الوراثي (dna)، وأثبت التحليل بأنني ابنته، وصدر حكم شرعي عام 1428هـ، بأنني ابنته.

وبعد حصولي على صك النسب الشرعي أصدر رئيس محاكم نجران صك إثبات زواجي أيضا، وأنه من حقي الحصول على الجنسية، وصدرت توجيهات إمارة المنطقة للشرطة بإلزام والدي بإنفاذ الحكم الشرعي، الذي مضى عليه أكثر من أربعة أعوام، ولم تنه الأحوال المدنية في نجران ذلك إلى الآن، متهمة إدارة أحوال منطقة نجران بتعطيل معاملتها وتجاهل توجيهات الإمارة. 

وناشدت المواطنة هيلة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير مشعل بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز أمير منطقة نجران بحل مشكلتها وتنفيذ الحكم الشرعي الذي أثبت نسبها كمواطنة سعودية، ومحاسبة المتسببين من حرمانها الجنسية إلى الآن. 

من جهته أكد لـ «عكاظ» مدير العلاقات العامة لوكالة الأحوال المدنية في المنطقة خالد المهيني أن قضية هيلة النجراني قيد الدراسة.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

انتشال 4 صينيين من تحت الأنقاض في مكة المكرمة 


تمكَّن رجال الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة من انتشال أربعة عمال صينيين من تحت أنقاض جسر انهار، وكان تحت الإنشاء وهم يعملون في قطار المشاعر بالقرب من منى والمزدلفة. 

وقال الدفاع المدني في بيان له: إنه تم إنقاذ العمال الأربعة من تحت الأنقاض ونُقل المصابون إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج. 

أضاف البيان أن انهيار ثلاثة أعمدة تسبب في تداعي أجزاء من الجسر، الذي تتولى تنفيذه شركة صينية، ووقعت الإصابات بين العاملين التابعين للشركة المنفذة للمشروع. 

وكان 660 صينيًّا يعملون في الشركة المنفذة لمشروع قطار الحرمين بالسعودية أعلنوا إسلامهم في سبتمبر الماضي. 

وتبلغ تكلفة المشروع حوالي 7.6 مليار ريال على أن يبدأ تشغيله بنسبة 35% من قدرته الاستيعابية خلال موسم الحج المقبل، وبنسبة 100% في غضون السنتين المقبلتين، وينقل القطار الحجاج بين عرفات ومزدلفة ومنى ومكة.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*احد ابناء القذافي يخطط لانقلاب ضد والده*


طرابلس -تسربت مؤخرا أنباء من ليبيا تفيد بوجود خلاف حاد بين العقيد معمر القذافي، وابنه المعتصم الذي يشغل منصب مستشار الأمن القومي. وتقول المصادر إن القذافي أمر صهره عبد الله السنوسي بالاستيلاء على المباني والمكاتب التي يشغلها المعتصم، كما تم تجريده من منصبه، وذلك بعد خلافه الحاد مع عدد من كبار المسئولين الليبيين، من بينهم وزير الخارجية، موسى كوسا، رجل النظام القوي، الذي كان يرأس جهاز الأمن الخارجي لسنوات عديدة، بالإضافة إلى رئيس الوزراء البغدادي المحمودي 



معمر القذافي ونجله المعتصم وتؤكد المصادر أن المعتصم غادر البلاد إلى جهة غير محددة، وإن كانت تونس هي الأكثر ترجيحا، وذلك لأنه لا يستطيع السفر إلى أوروبا بسبب الفيتو السويسري الخاص بتأشيرة الشنغن، حيث منع هذا الفيتو كل عائلة العقيد القذافي من دخول فضائها، بالإضافة إلى عشرات المسئولين الليبيين. 

ليست المرة الأولى 
ليست هذه المرة الأولى التي يختلف فيها المعتصم المعروف بنزقه مع والده، فقد سبق له أن رفض التفتيش على الكتائب المسلحة التي يقودها، بعد أن أمر القذافي اللواء مصطفى الخروبي بذلك، وخشي القذافي من أن يكون أبنه يعد لعملية انقلابية، فأمر بحل كتائبه، وغادر المعتصم ليبيا إلى مصر فترة من الزمن، تولى خلالها الرئيس حسني مبارك التوسط بين الاثنين، حتى عادت الأمور إلى مجاريها، وكان الرئيس المصري قد رقى المعتصم إلى رتبة عقيد ركن دفعة واحدة، وهي الرتبة التي لا يزال يحملها حتى الآن. 



هذا الآدمي غريب الأطوار بعض المرات تحس انه همه العرب والمسلمين وبعض المرات تحسه مولي ولا همه احد على يعني على حسب المزاج .
على سبيل المثال شطحة من شطحات هذا الرجل إن جاز التعبير ومحاولة ظهوره بالرجل المتدين
حيث انه لزخ ابو الي جاب مجلس النواب ..  :dizzy: 
وخلوهم يلغون اجتماعهم معه في ايطاليا .. وكان السبب في عدم حضوره للاجتماع
رد وقال :اليوم الجمعه ووقت صلاه الجمعه اهم منكم  :snooty: هههههههه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

التلفزيون المصري يبث لقاء مبارك مع الفريق الطبي لأول مرة
الأطباء أكدوا أنه لا حاجة لإجراء تحاليل معملية يومية


بث التلفزيون المصري لقاء بين الرئيس حسني مبارك والفريق الطبي المعالج له في مستشفى هايدلبرج في ألمانيا الثلاثاء، حيث بدا على الرئيس تحسن كبير بعد إجراء عملية جراحية لاستئصال الحوصلة المرارية وزائدة لحمية في الاثني عشر في السادس من مارس. 
وأعلن رئيس الفريق الطبي الدكتور بوشلر أن صحة الرئيس مبارك تتقدم بمعدلات مرضية ولا حاجة اعتباراً من اليوم للتحاليل المعملية اليومية التي كانت تجرى للاطمئنان على صحته.
وأضاف بوشلر أن مبارك "في صحة جيدة" و"يستطيع أن يمشي"، و"يتناول طعاماً خفيفاً" دون أي إشارة إلى موعد مغادرته المستشفى وعودته إلى القاهرة.
وأفادت النشرة الصحية التي أصدرتها السلطات المصرية الثلاثاء أن الرئيس مبارك يتمتع بروح معنوية مرتفعة وأنه يتطلع للعودة لنشاطه الطبيعي المعتاد.
وسوف يظل الرئيس مبارك تحت المتابعة الكاملة على مدار الأيام القادمة إلى حين مغادرة المستشفى.

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير و العسل و ... كل شي حلو 
جميـــعا ً مشكورين على المجهود 

أود أعلق على خبر قضية إبتزاز الفتاة  
هذي مشكلة كبيرة أخذت تستفحل في مجتمعنا الذي كان رمزا ً للعفة و العفاف.. 
نعم هذه مشكلة حقيقية و يجب أخذها بعين الإعتبار و مشكلة لها جذورها المتفرعة و أسبابها المختلفة 
يعني بما أنني شاب و أعيش وسطهم أرى إزدياد في هذه المسئلة تعارف في ال Chat و ما إلى ذلك و تطور القصة إلى ال msn و بعد ذلك الجوال و حتى اللقائات .... إلخ و هذه من أخطر وسائل الشيطان التي يستغلها خاصة للشباب و المراهقين الذي أنا واحدٌ منهم  
أذكر قبل مدة ليست بالطويلة ما يقارب شهرين - شي هيك ,, تطرقنا لهذه المواضيع .مع أحد الصحاب., و نفس هذا الشخص سبق له أن حادث إحداهم و لكنه ترك هذه الخساسة عموما ً كان يقول أن معظم الشابات أو المراهقات يكلمون الفتيان من خلال الجوال أو المسن , و لكنه يقول ليس جميعهم يلتقون بهم و لكن فقط يتحدثون ... وهذه الغالبية و تصل نسبتهم 70% ...!!! 
بصراحة هذه نسبة كبيرة جدا ً بالنسبة لمجتمعنا فا أنا إعترضة على رأيه فهذه نسبة كبيرة , بالرغم أن كلامه صحيح أن المشكلة زادت عن حدها ولكن لم تصل لهذا الحد 
نتمنى أن الأمور تتحسن و أن الشباب يتعففوا .. و الشابات كذلك و لا يرمون نفوسهم للهلاك فالمرأة كنز ثمين فحرام تضيع عمرها في شي كهذا  
أستغفر الله ما حال بنت مثل هذي لا سمعة و لا مستقبل و لا شيء أبدا من يبغاها دي أستغفر الله 

المعذرة على كلامي الكثير 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

كل الشكر لمراسلينا الكرام
شمووع  &  العم أبو طارق & ملووكة
اليوم زايدة حالة القتل والحركات المش كويسة 
الله يفرجها ويكون بكرة أحسن ...
أتوقع كل مالها الأيام تزداد سؤ الله يجيرنا ..
تسلم الأيادي ودمتم بخير ..

----------


## MOONY

يعطيكم ألف عافيه على النشرة الأخباريه
والسموحه إذا قصرت بتواجدي هاليومين معكم
كل الموده والتحايا  لمراسلينا :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
بعض الأخبار تعور القلب والبعض الثاني تهزه.... ياجرائم يافواحش والعياذ بالله.....!!

مايحلي هالأخبار إلا تعليقاتكم اللي توسع الصدر..وتلطف الأجواء.........
احياناً اقرأ الخبر واتفاعل وشوي واصيح ..>تبالغ..
.وبعدها اقرأ التعليق وأموت ضحك 



شموووعة ....أبو طارق...ملووووكة ....

ربي يحفظكم ويحميكم يارب ....ويعطيكم العافية على كل عطاء...

لوما اقرأ الأخبار ..كان افكر الدنيا بخير....والناس مرتاحين....اييييه خلني ساكتة احسن ....>>مسوية معانية من الأخبار  :weird: 


بس زين علمتوني اتثقف واقرأ واعرف وش يدور حولي..." زين كان أو شين .........

عساكم ع القوة دوم...وولاعدمنا هالجهود يااارب..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين العظيم..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..





> الجنادرية" تنطلق الأربعاء بالرياض ومكة والدمام ورفض دفع رسوم للحضور



يالله انبسطي  :toung:  اعرفك تحبي هالشغلات





> أب يشترط طلاق ابنته وترك أبنائها للاعتراف والجنسية



اما تتطلق من زوجها بعد عشرة عمر والا مارح يعطيها الجنسيه  :wut: ويعني بتموت اذا ماعطاها الجنسيه
الله يهدك من ابو  :grin: نحيييس




> *احد ابناء القذافي يخطط لانقلاب ضد والده*



اوووف  :weird:   انقلاب مره وحده وضد  والده <<  :grin: القذافي 
هالانسان احسه مريض .. قرأت عنه الكثير 

أبسط شيء ممكن يقال عنه انه مصاب بداء العظمه .





> التلفزيون المصري يبث لقاء مبارك مع الفريق الطبي لأول مرة
> الأطباء أكدوا أنه لا حاجة لإجراء تحاليل معملية يومية



امم يعني اللحين الشعب المصري بيحط في بطنه بطيخه صيفي 

كان القلق يملىء الشارع المصري والاشاعات شغاله ، التلفزيون حسم الامر .

يسلمووو حبيبة ألبي عالجهد الطيب

يعطيك العافيه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاطىء ء ء ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

مسائك وصباحك شهد .. يسعد  أياامك ياارب

 :grin: كيف حالك اخويي
من زماان ما تجي هالصفحه مسوي مقاطعه تفكرها امريكيه  :toung: 

بخصوص القضيه اللي عقبت عليها معاك حق في كلامك بس بعد الخطأ يبقى مشترك بين الجنسين

لاترموا كل شي على البنات  :kaboom: 
الله يهدي الجميع ياارب ويبعد عنا وسائر المؤمنين كيد الشياطين ويكفينا شر أنفسنا وهواها

تسلم يا بعد عمري وتدوم لنا هالطله ياارب

 :grin: توضيح يعني للناس اللي ممكن يستغربوا من كلامي لـ/ شاطىء تراه اخويي
يعني لايروح ظنكم بعيد الله يسلمكم  :brains...!:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيييم ..

هلااا ومرااحب 

الشكر لتواصلك حبيبتي لاعدمنا متابعتك وهالطله الغاليه

والله ماندري هي المشاكل والبلاوي في ازدياد والا متابعتنا لكل جديد هي اللي تخينا نظنها كذا وهي في الاصل ماتغيرت .. في كل الاحوال نسأل الله السلامة في الدين والدنيا

يوفقك ربي ويحفظك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موووني ..

حيا الله هالطله  :rose: 

عسى مااشر  إن شالله تكوني بخير حبيبتي

يعافيك ياارب  ، والله ما منك تقصير بس يعز علينا غيابك عن الصفحه واحنا اعتدنا وجودك اليومي معانا

مراااحب بطلتك منووره حبيبتي لاعدمنا هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووع ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

والعن ظالمي آل بيت محمد

السلام على الزهراء . . لعن الله شانئيها





> احياناً اقرأ الخبر واتفاعل وشوي واصيح





اااي خليها على الله  :unsure:  اني اقرأ خبر مصيبه واتفاعل بقووه احطه ولازلت في ذاك المود متأثره حيل
الا واتصفح مواقع الاخبار واطيح على خبر يضحك وتلاقيني بعيد الشر عنك  :grin: زي العبيطه
اضحك على الخبر الجديد وعيوني مليانه دموع على الخبر المؤثر اللي قبله .. 

هي اخبار تطفر الشعر  :O_O: وهذي حالتي كل يوم ما انام الا وشعري مسوي استنفار من هالاخبار
آخرتي بقرع واريح روحي  :grin: 


حبيبة قلبي يقويك ياارب ويحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسسلآم علييييكـمـ ..*

*الله يعطيييكـمـ العاافية ع الموجز الإخبااري ..*

*لاخلا ولا عدم من هذه الصفحة المتجددة ..*

----------

